# turkey calls?



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

What's the best type of turkey call for kee-kees and kee-kee runs? I have a push-pull call and a box call, but can't get them to make these sounds.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mouth call is probably the best. Could probably do well with a tube call as well, but they take more practice to master.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i agee, mouth call


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I HATE diaphram calls. I have an active gag reflex and cannot use them. I use a slate for most of my calling. Also use a spring loaded box call (push button type).


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

+2 on the mouth call. Can do very good kee-kee and kee-kee runs on them.

I have also found that if you use a carbon striker on a glass or slate call. Play around with the striker near the outside edge of the call. I have found, for me, if you pull a straight line about 1/4-1/2" long straight away from the edge of the slate call, it sounds pretty good. Eventually, you will find the sweet spot that makes a real good kee-kee and cluck sound.

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for all your advice. I'll have to get in some practice with my slate and mouth calls.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have two different slate calls and both will do a find job. I too can not use a mouth call because of a upper plate. I have tried various types, just can not get them to work right. Problems with box and slate calls is the hand movement. In the fall with less to hide your movement and turkey eye sight being what it is,a mouth call would be the Ideal ticket. Sometimes you just have to make do with you can use. Divide, call back and conquere fall tatitics


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I disregard the whole scatter the flock and call'em back theory. I have had much better luck hunting their feeding areas using decoys with limited calling. But then again I have the birds on my farm pretty much patterned. I know where they are feeding on any given day but I also have food plots and feeders out so I guess I wouldn't need to do much but just sit and wait them out. Since opening day of deer season I have had at least a dozen shot opportunities on Hens and Toms, so we'll see what happens Saturday when they come in season. Hopefully they won't disappear on me lol. Consequently I have yet to see a deer and I have been out every day since opening day. The deer around here are nocturnal, the neighbors kids ride there atv's all over the place and i have run them off and called the sheriff on them but they don't seem to care. I think that is why the deer have gone nocturnal.


----------

